# How do YOU say " X Trail "



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Do you say: 'Ex' Trail as in the letter 'X' or do you view the 'X' as a cross, making the vehicle 'Cross-Trail'???

I wonder what the original intention for pronunciation was?

It reminds me of my confusion as a child reading Christmas cards that said: 'Merry Xmas'.

I need to know! :cheers:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You'd be surprised if you know how they pronounce it in Japan 

I just call it Exy


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> You'd be surprised if you know how they pronounce it in Japan



?????



"extee" or "slitty"


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*ekusu turaeru*


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> *ekusu turaeru*


i'm gonna say i wanna look at one of them next time i go to my dealership!


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> *ekusu turaeru*


So nobody says KUROSU?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> So nobody says KUROSU?


Why? you shopping for clothes? hehehehehe


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

MARKTHEEVILDUDE said:


> i'm gonna say i wanna look at one of them next time i go to my dealership!


hahaha. They'd probably tell you, it hasn't come out here as yet and we're still waiting for it, although they wouldn't have a clue what you just said LOL


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

i call it my piece of krap !!!!!!!!!! ><


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Ice512 said:


> i call it my piece of krap !!!!!!!!!! ><


Well mate, it'll soon be a very hard to find piece of krap, so hang on to it


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

十字の道かxの道か。

交差道路か。

前道か。


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> 十字の道かxの道か。
> 
> 交差道路か。
> 
> 前道か。


Using the online translator are we now? LOL 

Road or x road of cross? Cross road? Front road?


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Using the online translator are we now? LOL
> 
> Road or x road of cross? Cross road? Front road?


I actually entered:

Cross Trail or X Trail?

Cross Trail?

Ex-Trail?

So we can assume the Japanese are thinking X-Road?

I'm getting more confused!


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Sulphur man said:


> Do you say: 'Ex' Trail as in the letter 'X' or do you view the 'X' as a cross, making the vehicle 'Cross-Trail'???
> 
> I wonder what the original intention for pronunciation was?
> 
> ...


Maybe it's Christ-Trail ?


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Saood said:


> Maybe it's Christ-Trail ?


Does that explain why we worship our cars so much? :thumbup:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> Does that explain why we worship our cars so much? :thumbup:


Finally!!! I have seen the light LOL


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Finally!!! I have seen the light LOL


Holy four-wheel-drive Batman!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> Holy four-wheel-drive


Shhhh, the Pope could turn it into a Popemobile if he reads this LOL


----------

